# Fehler 12



## Mastek (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte mich heute in meinen Diablo III Account einloggen und dan kam die meldung
"Mit diesem Battle.net-Account ist keine Lizenz für Diablo3 verbunden. (Fehler 12)"

Hat noch jemand das Problem oder weis jemand wie man das wegbekommt?
Hatte das Spiel bekommen durch den Jahrespass von WoW.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## quiesel (3. Juli 2012)

Wolltest du dich zum ersten mal einloggen oder gings vorher?


----------



## ego1899 (3. Juli 2012)

Das wird vermutlich an Blizz liegen. Diese Probleme gab es auch zum Release des Spiels. Die Frage meines Vorposters stellt sich mir allerdings auch.


----------



## Mastek (3. Juli 2012)

ne ich zock schon seit Release und seit heute is es so


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juli 2012)

Trifft das evtl. auf dich zu:
http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Angebliche-Account-Sperrungen-fuer-Linux-Spieler-909307/ ?


----------

